# how far can rats jump?a



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

myrat always jumps back on my shoulder wheni set her down..andi can tell when shes gonna jump..she shakes her but like a cat and concentrates lol


wow havent been on here in foreverrr


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: how far can rats jump?*

hehe my rats do the bum wiggle too ;D The younger ones can easily jump a couple of feet. My older girls (2 years 5 months) forget that they're not as young as they used to be - they do a bum wiggle for a big leap onto something but only make it about 4 inches off the ground. Bless them, it's rather sweet as they always look a bit confused afterwards... 'I'm SURE I could jump that far before? What's going on?'


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine can jump vertically about 1 1/2 feet, but enough to grab onto the edge of a 2 feet wall. Horizontally, probably 2 feet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats cannot jump at all, but some are amazing jumpers...like my Asha (RIP)...she jumped over 3 feet regularly while she was young and slim.


----------



## moonrat (Sep 28, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> Some rats cannot jump at all, but some are amazing jumpers...like my Asha (RIP)...she jumped over 3 feet regularly while she was young and slim.


Fantastic Picture....Love it!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Some rats cannot jump at all, but some are amazing jumpers...like my Asha (RIP)...she jumped over 3 feet regularly while she was young and slim.


It's a bird...It's a plane...oh no...its just a rat... 


I had a rat who could jump about 3-4 feet horizontal as a youngin...I have a rat now who thinks its a terrible effort to jump 4 inches..haha..but he's gettin to be an old man now...so its understandable...believe it or not..rats really are amazing agile creatures..thats how they survive so well in the wild..that's what they're built to do.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha, awesome picture Lilspaz


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

That picrture is amazing!

My boys have rather scary ambitions sometimes. They can go a few feet and do the butt wiggle. I think I need to get a video of it somewhere. haha


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My wild rat (Max) has been known to clear 3 people sitting at a dining room table and fly right over the shoulder of the third and only to sofa.

That girl could jump. She could also jump from the floor straight over the edge of the bath and into the tub, or up to just touch door handles if she really wanted.

Needless to say she was an absolute nightmare during free-range when she was in her prime : ;D


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Back in February we had a wildie loose in the house, we didn't want it in either. But long story short, we THOUGHT we had her trapped in a room with a 4 1/2 foot tall divider blocking the door. We were wrong in thinking she would still be in the room by the next morning when we could get the humane trap set for her. She cleared the divider. I know the divider is 4 1/2 feet tall, as it just hits me under my nose, and I'm 5'1" tall. Those kids can JUMP!

Shelagh, that IS an amazing picture! I never catch my rats jumping or even in action. I always seem to get the picture taken just before or just after.


----------

